# Just Another La Pavoni Restoration Thread



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

After long enough hiding within the forum, I felt it was finally time to start my own thread. However, before I get started, I just want to say a massive thank you to @jimbojohn55 for his incredible patience with my many questions, and to @joey24dirt for just being a general bad influence when it comes to getting lever machines and the accessories that are also defintiely a "must have"  
Another thanks also goes to everyone on the forum for the many threads filled with information on these machines that have built up over the years.

So, I already have a Post Millennium Europiccola, which I have had immense fun making coffee with. I always fancied seeing what a pre millennium machine would be like, and then this Professional came turned up and I couldn't help myself. It was in of a clean, but everything worked. So why not, even it meant carrying it back through a few tube and train journeys. That is all part of the story right?

I have tried my best to detail out most of the steps along the way. I also hope this formats ok.









Bit of rust under the drip tray, but I followed an old thread and gave it a clean up and will just keep an eye on it moving forward

To start with, I did the rounds in boiler with descaler. I decided to put off the disassembly of the base for another time (more on that later). Safe to assume it wasn't descaled often/ever.















While that was going on, time to clean up the group. Having cleaned the group on my other machine, I thought I was ready for what lay inside.

I was wrong.

I was so wrong.















I am not even sure I want to know what the last coffee made by this machine tasted like, or if the drinker survived it&#8230;

With that experience out of the way. All other the parts were cleaned. With the new seals and the new sight glass protector ready as well, I put everything back together and added grease where needed. Unfortunatley no buffing, so no polished piston. But still alot better than what I started with.















Assembly complete, it was time to switch the machine on.









It didn't blow up on me, so that's something, but there are still a few things left to do:

- Restore/replace the handles and knobs. The steam assembly in general was in a bit of a state and needed a fair amount of grease and adjustment to move smoothly again (once again, cheers for the guidance Jim).

- When hot, the boiler rotates, so its time to get the oil wrench on order and sort that out when I can.

- The wiring most likely needs an update. I replaced one of the connections, but given I may just take the base apart to redo all the seals etc and tighten things up. I might change all the connectors while I am at it. Especially as I think they are still the original ones.

When will I get around to doing it? No idea, depends where work takes me, so stayed tuned for another update at some point


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

A great restoration - and a candidate for crusty piston of the year award ?


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> A great restoration - and a candidate for crusty piston of the year award ?


 Aha definitely one for me to enter!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Absolutely cruddy piston award - you'd hardly have needed to add ANY coffee with all that gunk, just squeeze some hot water through and there you go ?

Loved seeing the before and after pics. Fantastic, and well done!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on your first thread, and what a way to make an entry. Machine looks great, and I'm sure we can work our way through the twisty boiler issue together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@VivaLaTank Were you at the lever day ? Croydon area ? I have various tools for the job I could lend you .. If you are indeed who I think you are .....


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Absolutely cruddy piston award - you'd hardly have needed to add ANY coffee with all that gunk, just squeeze some hot water through and there you go ?
> 
> Loved seeing the before and after pics. Fantastic, and well done!


 Haha almost makes me wish I gave that a go... ?



joey24dirt said:


> Congrats on your first thread, and what a way to make an entry. Machine looks great, and I'm sure we can work our way through the twisty boiler issue together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate! I will make sure that you go first ?



Nicknak said:


> @VivaLaTank We're you at the lever day ? Croydon area ? I have various tools for the job I could lend you .. If you are indeed who I think you are .....


 Yep that was me ? Thank you for the offer! I will definitely bare that I mind. Fortunately I was speaking to my mum this evening and shes certain my grandad actually has an oil wrench in his shed. Which is great as that is the only thing that I dont have currently ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

VivaLaTank said:


> Haha almost makes me wish I gave that a go... ?
> 
> Cheers mate! I will make sure that you go first ?
> 
> Yep that was me ? Thank you for the offer! I will definitely bare that I mind. Fortunately I was speaking to my mum this evening and shes certain my grandad actually has an oil wrench in his shed. Which is great as that is the only thing that I dont have currently ?


 The size of you , you should be able to tighten it by hand ?


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

So, about time I resurrect this thread with an update.

Firstly I ended up replacing all the boiler gaskets, the old ones were absolutely cooked and not to mention in pieces. I continued by updating the wiring connections. A reassemble (with the help of the trusty oil wrench) and everything looks and feels a little nicer. Also, no twisting base so far...









I must admit, when comparing to my other machine, this is one that has clearly seen a lot more use, and much less maintenance in its lifetime. However, pretty happy to now have it up and running alongside the other machine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice work looks much tidier niw


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looks great ?





coffeechap said:


> Nice work looks much tidier niw


 Thanks guys! 

Reckon the only thing that needs work moving forward is the steam wand itself. But I rarely steam milk anyway.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

VivaLaTank said:


> Thanks guys!
> Reckon the only thing that needs work moving forward is the steam wand itself. But I rarely steam milk anyway.


Good work!

Have you tried swapping the steam arms around to see if the angle gets better?

If I put the steam arm of the Pavoni Pro I have on the Euro, it looks like the one you have on your euro, pointing forwards. And, the Euro on the Pro makes it point right down.

I know it's nonsense as it should be the same, but it obviously isn't!


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good work!
> 
> Have you tried swapping the steam arms around to see if the angle gets better?
> 
> ...


 Actually, the issue is actually more the steam tip and condition of the arm itself. Internally it is in awful condition so I havent used it (I use the one off my other machine). Funnily enough I had noticed they are very slightly different side by side. Which is quite interesting.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Nice one! What on earth is on that piston though?! Was the previous owner making coffee with volcanic rock instead of water?

How doable would this kind of thing be for a beginner to espressos but generally handy? Lady morning fuel didn't want an espresso machine, but when she saw a la pavoni on the ipad she changed her mind... Can't afford a new one though (well, not with a grinder anyway).


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Good work on this restoration! Spent the last couple of weeks clicking through all the pavoni threads and now keeping an eye out for a machine to get back into espresso!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Morningfuel said:


> Nice one! What on earth is on that piston though?! Was the previous owner making coffee with volcanic rock instead of water?
> How doable would this kind of thing be for a beginner to espressos but generally handy? Lady morning fuel didn't want an espresso machine, but when she saw a la pavoni on the ipad she changed her mind... Can't afford a new one though (well, not with a grinder anyway).


Quite straight forward, there is plenty of info on here and internet guides, Google la Pavoni history, and look for Francesco,s site he has a year by year details of the changes to the machine over time.

Good news is you can get spares for almost all of them, avoid the pre 74 models unless you enjoy a serious challenge.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

Morningfuel said:


> Nice one! What on earth is on that piston though?! Was the previous owner making coffee with volcanic rock instead of water?
> 
> How doable would this kind of thing be for a beginner to espressos but generally handy? Lady morning fuel didn't want an espresso machine, but when she saw a la pavoni on the ipad she changed her mind... Can't afford a new one though (well, not with a grinder anyway).


 Aha, I think it was 20 years of London water and no cleaning that did the trick!

To echo @jimbojohn55, they are really nice and simple to work with, especially if they have a bolt on element. The only tool I had to purchase specifically was the oil wrench for tightening the boiler to the base.

I would also recommend keeping an eye out and being patient, they crop up on ebay or gumtree for low prices every once in a while! I waited a few months before getting the first one then ended up with a second shortly after ?


----------

